# Hello



## Mantus (Nov 30, 2004)

Just joined.. i think yesterday but couldn't post until today.


----------



## someguy (Nov 30, 2004)

Welcome .
Come on in the addictions fine.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 30, 2004)

Welcome Mantus......Glad to have you here.

Happy posting!


----------



## tmonis (Nov 30, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Enjoy


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Mantus, welcome also, on the forum.  If you have any questions, let us know... Enjoy!   TW


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 30, 2004)

Have fun and happy posting!


----------



## Vadim (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Mantus! Welcome to Martial Talk forums. :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 30, 2004)

Greetings, Mantus and welcome to Martial Talk.  

 Enjoy your stay and happy posting.

 SS


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 30, 2004)

Welcome Mantus, glad you're here :cheers:
 :asian:


----------



## still learning (Dec 2, 2004)

Hello, Welcome to chat lines,enjoy the many info's....Aloha


----------



## MJS (Dec 2, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!!!  Enjoy your stay!!  There are a ton of people here with alot to offer.  If you have any questions, please feel free to ask!

Mike


----------



## Baytor (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 5, 2004)

Welcome :cheers:


----------

